# 330 g bar



## peter i (Apr 11, 2008)

A 330 g bar refined from a kilo of 8 Karat jewellery scrap.

Did it for a goldsmithing friend a couple of years ago, and have not done any large scale refining of gold since, just small scale for my own needs.

Method was inquartation, nitric, AR, urea and drop with SMB followed by wash with water, HCl and ammonia.


----------



## Never_Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

That bar looks near flawless, nice and shiny. Great job on the bar. Nothing wrong with having a little over 10 troy oz of gold when you need it.


----------



## peter i (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks, unfortunately the rightful owner wanted it back, but he left a nice little bag of silver coins to make the departure easier.


----------



## Lou (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretty. What did you use for the mold?


----------



## Froggy (Apr 11, 2008)

I dont know why I had this thought when I saw it, it would be fun to put it in a candy bar wrapper and stick it in a vending machine for someone,,,, what a nice surprise! it does look delicious and edible for some strange reason.....


----------



## Arcani (Apr 13, 2008)

i think i see teeth marks in it :lol: don't blame u, it does look good enuf to eat


----------

